# LuxuriouS Nor.Cal. & Mike's Beef N Brew Charity Car & Bike Show Oct.15 2011



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

lupe said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ​



:fool2:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*~TTT~*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Let's do this


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Elwood said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

IM THERE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors??????????


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors??????????


 What would you be selling?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM THERE


 Rite on bro thanx for the support


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT 


 







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*This are the trophies that will be giving out to all the winners.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

T T T FOR LUXURIOUS :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

You know the ShowStopperz will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jay


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

esjmami said:


> T T T FOR LUXURIOUS :thumbsup:


*Thanks Steph.*



ShowStopperz said:


> You know the ShowStopperz will be in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay


*Right on Jay, thanks for the support brother.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Thanks Steph.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Right on Jay, thanks for the support brother.*


anytime ritchie :biggrin: 

LUXURIOUS IN DA HOUSE :h5:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

esjmami said:


> anytime ritchie :biggrin:
> 
> LUXURIOUS IN DA HOUSE :h5:


*Let Suavecito know. Also tell him his Bike is featured on the flyer. I texted him letting him know about the show. Bring your girls. After the show there's going to be an after party. Mike's Beef 'N' Brew be cracking. *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Let Suavecito know. Also tell him his Bike is featured on the flyer. I texted him letting him know about the show. Bring your girls. After the show there's going to be an after party. Mike's Beef 'N' Brew be cracking. *


u got it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


*Hope you can make it Jesse.*



esjmami said:


> u got it.. :thumbsup:


*Thanks Hun.*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *This are the trophies that will be giving out to all the winners.*


 Nice


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

How much for a vendor spot at your event?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

EASTBAYALLDAY said:


> How much for a vendor spot at your event?


 Whatever you would like to donate its for charity


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Elwood said:


>


TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM THERE


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*1 Month away.*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *1 Month away.*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

​TTT


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Yeah buddy!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT

 







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={87BE37E3-73BE-42D8-8379-D31F993E1718}


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.smileycentral.com/dl/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb097_ZNxpt141YYUS&utm_id=7925


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*2 more weeks





*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't do shout-outs, I do orale's and q-vo's Q-VO LUXURIOUS CC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *2 more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:ninja:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

SEE YOU THERE LUXURIOUS FAMILY ALWAYS A GOOD TIME WITH YOU HOMIES.....:thumbsup:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for the family


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Show Stopperz will definitely be in the house


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE CC WILL BE THERE SAN FRANCISCO CHAPTER:thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house this weekend!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house this weekend!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


puertorican65 said:


> View attachment 372144


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house this weekend!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Let's get a ROLL CALL! 

***Show Stopperz
*LOWRIDER STYLE CC
*Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine
*Streetlow Magazine


*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Thanks for the Support!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WE JUST PICKED UP THE TROPHIES FOR THE CAR SHOW 4 THIS SAT..







*


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Se you next year Luxurious CC.


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks brother , good seeing u in vegas


djmikethecholodj said:


> Se you next year Luxurious CC.


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Let's get a ROLL CALL!
> 
> ***Show Stopperz
> *LOWRIDER STYLE CC
> ...


FAMILY FIRST :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

:inout:T T T............


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Let's get a ROLL CALL! 

***Show Stopperz
*LOWRIDER STYLE CC
*Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine
*Streetlow Magazine
*InspirationS
*Family First
*ExcandaloW*


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Let's get a ROLL CALL!
> 
> ***Show Stopperz
> *LOWRIDER STYLE CC
> ...


_* WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC GONNA BE IN DA HOUSE 

GOTTA SPEND SOME QUALITY TIME WITH FAMILY :h5:_


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Let's get a ROLL CALL! 

***Show Stopperz
*LOWRIDER STYLE CC
*Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine
*Streetlow Magazine
*InspirationS
*Family First
*ExcandaloW
***WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Let's get a ROLL CALL! 

***Show Stopperz
*LOWRIDER STYLE CC
*Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine
*Streetlow Magazine
*InspirationS
*Family First
*ExcandaloW
*WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC

We Just got confirmations from:

*Devotion
*Traffic
*Frisco's Finest
*BayBoms
*Midnighters
*Padrinos
*San Jose's Finest
*Low Vintage*


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Let's get a ROLL CALL!
> 
> ***Show Stopperz
> *LOWRIDER STYLE CC
> ...


LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Just got a call from Bro (Lowrider Scene Magazine) I'll be covering the car show for the next magazine issue.*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

puertorican65 said:


> LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


:cheesy::werd::yes:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

yup yup :thumbsup:


BIGANT007 said:


> _* WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC GONNA BE IN DA HOUSE
> 
> GOTTA SPEND SOME QUALITY TIME WITH FAMILY :h5:_


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *This are the trophies that will be giving out to all the winners.*


Real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

SHOW TIME
LUXURIOUS NORCAL


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_WHATS GUD LUX FAMILY..... ON BEHALF OF THE WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC WE WANNA SAY MUCH LOVE N THANX FOR THE INVITE.... AS USUAL THE YOU GAVE A GREAT SHOW AND WE APPRECIATE THE WARM WELCOME N HOSPITALITY....LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR......._


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

Hustler on the go said:


> any pics?


yes we do:thumbsup:


----------



## espy 66 (May 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

good pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE HAD A GREAT TIME.........


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Great Show an a great turn out on Saturday for our car show. Thanks to all the car clubs an solo riders who came out and showed LuxuriouS support. Here's some pictures.









*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*John Pineda from Streetlow Magazine did a photoshoot with Mario's 64' Impala (Central Valley Chapter)

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ater party at Mike's Beef "N" Brew*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*****Mark your calenders****
Our next event Saturday Dec. 3rd. for our 1st annual toy drive. 11am-4pm
Church of The Good Shepperd.
3200 Harbor St. Pittsburg Ca. 94565
Toys will be donated to the Oakland Children's Hospita.
Come and Support a great cause at This Family Event.








*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


>


*Came out good Rick... :thumbsup:*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------

